# Win2K3 conflict with HDD



## sawbg (May 28, 2010)

I have a box I run Win2K3 SP2 on. The box has two HDD, one for the OS and one for storage. Today I decided to reload the OS and service pack. I backed up all my data and did it. Now the computer cannot read the storage drive. It has a drive letter, but when you try to open it, Windows says "Access is denied." However, I can access all my files on the HDD perfectly when I run a Linux Mint 8 live CD.

Help, please? And yes, I am sure I reloaded the OS onto its respective drive.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You have a new install, which has a different Security ID (SID) You have to take ownership of the files, as your current system doesn't have permission to use them, they come from a "different" system.
How to take ownership of a file or folder in Windows XP
Same procedure for Win2K3.


----------



## sawbg (May 28, 2010)

ok. i will. thanks so much for your help!


----------

